# 2dp5dt



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I am 2days into my 2ww and think I am going a bit crazy arghh

I have been have pain like twinges in my stomach more on my right side ( really hope this is normal)

My boobs are sore and growing ( but this could be due to the progesterone )

I am having discharge but I am using the pessaries in the back door 

I think I am just looking for signs as I really want this to work 

Has anyone experienced the same xxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Im 2dp3dt today and OMG its unbearable. Im dreaming of the 2ww too argh. I seriously couldnt fasten my jeans this am. I think this is because of the trigger shot and so my body thinks its pg. I to tend to pop instantly so im thinking if it stays up after the hcg is out of my system its cant be a bad thing. 
I also have ibs and not being on my meds has left me feeling pretty pooh (no pun inteded lol) 
I have been following the timeline so I know that for me I wont feel any genuine pg symptoms for another couple of days at least cause mine is only just blast today and wont start the implantation process untill monday. 

How is you today? xx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi 

Well i was woken at 5 to visit the loo and j was literally cooking in my bed it was roasting hot lol

Now I feel shattered and could sleep 

I really hope this is a good sign and not me going nuts 

How are u today xxx


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

think we all going  i had trasfer at 2 yesterday and have cramp /pulling pains in my left side ...would swear my tummy swollen and woke up in sweating and been hot since or is this a trick and i am going    who knows haha xx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Nocho and Ottercops, 

I think we are all going slightly mad hehe. I have just been to the loo and noticed an unusual discharge hhmmmm lol.
my cyclogest is also backdoor applied so not that.

Following the timeline I should if pg be able to test 2 days before my official test date so I know I will lol. 
I had lots of pulling pains for a day after ET too. Its so hard to just wait!! xx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I have been having a weird discharge but my pessarys are back door also  

If I'm not pregnant then I am deffo nuts lol


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi ladies, 
I'm always hot in bed (not necessarily in the filthy sense ) but the last few nights I've been stuck to the sheets with sweat, is this a common early indicator? We haven't made it as far as treatment yet, so still FTC naturally, is beig so hot a common early indicator?
Keeping my fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Haha u saucy sod 😜 night sweats it's a sign that some people get

I swear my belly is growing ( or I just need to lay of the take always lol )

I am testing next Saturday so not long now and I will now 

When do u test xxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey nicho,
I test Thursday if there's no sign of af by then, trying not to get my hopes up but it's fing hard! Just had a massive Indian and I'm sure tomorrow I'll be bloated up and convince myself I'm up the duff! Lol role on Thursday before I go  
Fingers crossed for you for Saturday 
X
D


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I had a nice big fat curry also  do no doubt it will be the baby and not the curry tomorrow lol

Good luck 5 more sleeps xxxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Evening nicho,
How are you today? Gladly the belly didn't suffer too much from the curry last night! Less than a week to test!! How are you coping with the urge to test early... I'm fighting with myself not to pop into every boots I pass to buy a hpt.. It's torture there are 4 within walking distance of our front door!! Ahhh I'm going  
Xx
D


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi duckybun,

I was feeling really low today  I have been positive all the way through the cycle bug today it just got to me 
I think the closer it's getting the more I worry of the result arghhh

I woke again at 5am for the loo why 5 I will never know ??

My boobs are not that sore and I haven't had any more signs so I think that has made me nutty. I k ow that not everybody gets signs bug if does give me hope. 

Anyway I will know in 6 more sleeps (nervous much lol)

How are u hope ur not going crazy like me xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Aw hon, sorry to hear you're feeling down. It's a bloody roller coaster this whole trip isn't it. It's almost as if your brain has a safety valve to safe guard for when we might be getting our hopes up too much, it's only natural to go through ups an downs. Sounds silly but try not to let it get you down too much! Get a big hug of your dh and do something nice for yourself, 
Sending you warm wooly thoughts
X
D


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks that's really sweet xxx


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

come on ladies positive thoughts and keep then negitive ones locked up  i think the weather yesterday had a lot to do with it ...today its sunny but cold and the spring flowers are just popping through.....keep  or we will all go  xxx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Otter cops just read ur signature and my story is slightly similar 

I also have a daughter who is 14 and I am 30

So it will be strange but fantastic to have a baby now to give her a sibling even ic there is a big age gap 

I feel much more positive today ..slightly nervous but positive ax I only have 5 more sleeps to go until crunch day xxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Nicho, glad to hear you're feeling more   today, 
Ottercops, thanks for the kick up the   
I can't believe you both have teenagers! that's the one bit of parenthood that I can't get my head.. We had our mums head twisted when we were all in our teens.
1 more day down, 1 less sleep! Lots of


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

Even worse when they are taller than you and have an answer for everything... i had my dauger when i was 16 and was determent to give her a fantastic life and prove everyone wrong...which i did...so when i met mr right...not only did i have my daughter my own home and great job...i thought everything would fall into place with having another.....god how wrong was i .... my Dr just laughed at me and said i have 'spunk'  ...when i was told i had no eggs i told him ..ok so after all my treatment (we have to self fund in our area) i want the nhs to take it all out   he just looked at me...i told him i refuse to pay for tampax and get spots every month for nothing   he just stood there and laughed.
My boyfriend doesnt have any kids even though he is fantastic with my daughter i do find this the hardest...i have often said this would be easier if he had had kids who knows..... 10 days til i test and im going around the bend...boyfriend has taken car,house keys and bank card so i cant do anything but relax haha.
I have had nothing but twisted pains in my left side since day one ?.....I would also love to know how my fairy egg donor is and be able to say a big THANK YOU but i cant and never will i just hope she knows how special she is xxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

It's amazing to think there's a lady out there going through her own struggle that has given you so much hope, she might even be posting on here! I totally understand why it's kept anonymous as there are so many different scenarios that could pan out, I can only begin to imagine how painful it would be if the egg she had donated resulted in a beautiful baby and her own treatment failed. I guess all you can offer her are prayers and   vibes.


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

You both have cheered me up as its so nice to hear a similar story
My partner doesn't have his own children biologically but has been there from day dot with me and my daughter and he in my eyes is and always will be her father 

I just want to complete my little family with a child together as I have never experienced going through it with sone one who loves and supports me 100% so fingers crossed

As for teenagers my daughter is taller than me and had a bigger mouth lol but it's the teenage years and they are funny to watch them.. She has turned out to be a lovely young lady and is a credit to me given the fact I was so young 

So let's hope 2012 is our year xxxxx


----------



## Tamrobbo (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, Are we all still  

I felt good yesterday, just in general. Have swapped my cyclogest from back door becuase my poor poor family were suffering so bad, to the point that my son asked if he had egg mayo sandwhiches in his lunchbox   and my hubby keeps being woken by the smell  

As an original egg sharer (nov last yr) who didnt end up getting enough eggs to share so donated them all, I can honestly say that if my cycle now doesnt work I know that I wont have any negative feelings about my donation and really hope it worked for the lady/couple who got them.
A friend asked if I was going to find out if it was succesful and I said not yet, it would feel like an intrusion on someone elses special first years ( I know they wouldnt know I asked lol) But I would in the future because we already have children and so need them to know of the possibility of a genetic sibling coming into their lives.

Timeline says that today my blast will have attatched to a site on the uterine lining   and I phoned the clinic and have a frostie. Just one but better than none  

Hope your all doing alright xx


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

tamrobbo thats fab news ive got getting a call at 3 to say i have a frostie too whooh haha...and it really is amazing what you have done when i went through ivf i had said any eggs i have left i will donate unfortunatly i have non   but since that i have encouraged friends who have no children a) not to wait and get producing and b) check there health....2 friends who have completed their family have donated too ...so although i cant give back ive helped a little...#nic are you my long lost twin haha
xx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Tamobbo that's such a lovely thing you have done 

Regarding the pessaries my family just joke about it now and call me the trumpet lol


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

hey Nicho,

How you holding out? I'm going mental... got my usual cramps and dull heavy feeling so I'm convinced I'm about to get a big slap in the face from af, I have a hpt up the stairs and I'm trying not to give in to the urge to test, can't decide which would hurt more, a bfn or af rearing her ugly head. errrrgggg!  
Hope you're managing to keep a somewhat more level head 


Tamrobbo, as nicho says what you've done is just lovely, to be able to help some one on their quest to grow a family is incredible,   for this cycle

ottercops --- might need another one of those kicks up the   sometime soon   hope you're well

x


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey duckybun
http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/673-The-IVF-Two-Week-Wait-(2WW)-If-and-When-to-Do-a-Home-Pregnancy-Test

I found this web site so now I am so tempted to test early as I am also sure that my af is gonna show it's ugly face 

I have just emailed my consultant to ask if I done the test before Saturday would it be a false result atghhhh so confused

I just want to know do I can move forward with my life !!!

I will be gutted if it's negative but like I said I just need to know 

Don't be tempted unless u r 100 % sure u would be certain with the result as that would drive u potty xxxx

/links


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

too late,
just poas and no surprises BFN,  
I was totally convinced the last few days this month was going to be different, had brown spotting 10dpo and was convinced it was implantation bleeding, ah well I guess it's not over till the fat lady sings, and trust me AF is not only fat she is mean, ugly and total witch.


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I have just got an email back from my consultant who told me not to test early as I could get a false negative !!
Fingers crossed this is what had happened to u !!

When is ur OTD x


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

nic love the explaination...but doesnt say or i am thick about donor eggs if i havnt had the trigger shot then surely i couldnt get a positive if it was a negitive?? oh i cant wait to go back to work friday otherwise i am going to be taking away and put in to the  house


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Should imagine it would only give u a false negative if there was not enough hcg to detect 

I have 3 more sleeps that's if I don't go insane .. I have been having some weird dreams I am sure I have lost the plot lol x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

hey Nicho, Tamrobbo and ottercops

How are we all doing these days? I went underground early in the week, missing your craic!   all round

x


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey me little ducky bun how r u 

I am still in shock over me BFP but I suppose 5 test later it must be true 

How u feeling xxxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

OMG, I knew your test day was yesterday, and have been thinking about you, just didn't want to ask outright in case you hadn't got the result you were hoping for. I'm delighted for you, massive hugs  
Enjoy every second of it you lucky mare  
When's your first scan? How many eggs did you get put back.. might there be more than one wee one on the go?


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I was really naughty and tested two days early then test on Friday and Saturday  so 5 test later and it's deffo positive  we are so shocked and very lucky as its our first time

I only had one put back 
My scan is on 31/3/12 and I can't wait as its just so surreal. Going through IVF I think I cried everyday but I have not even cried since I found out !!!

I think that I am so worried I won't actually believe it until the scan 

How are u xxx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't blame you for testing early.. I did too! (Actually I do most of the time!! )
I'm doing alright, having a chocolate day today and monging round the house in my pyjama's. We might not be getting a baby this month round but I have finally persuaded my DH that we should get a dog.. Been working on him for months on that front so big  
We should have another appointment with our consultant soon as we're going down the route of our first IVF and it's great to hear that you've managed to get knocked up on your first time round as I've convinced myself that it won't work for us first time and we only get one free go on the NHS here, so you're a great comfort  
Much love to you and the wee bean xx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow a little pup  what breed is it !!!

I really hope it works first time for u and it actually does work and I was confined it didn't !!!

When are you starting again xxx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Nicho!!

Just seen your news, congratulations!  

I feel sick... my otd is tomorrow.... don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight.


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow I really hope it's good news 🙏🙏🙏

I have everything crossed for good luck xxxxx


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

whhoooh some good news at last nic well done...duck how you doing have you tested again just in case?  ive had more spoting driving me nuts if its my af just come stop playing bloody games   still  that my little cells have burried i tested twice now and both times negitive my test date not until 15th so just hoping i tested to early x


----------

